# Building rsync3 on old FreeBSD4-11.



## KernelPanic (Sep 21, 2010)

I am stuck trying to get extended attributes to work with the newest version of rsync and a legacy FreeBSD4 server.

After I get everything running I add the fileflags patch and then run the following:

```
testbox1# ./configure --with-included-popt --disable-iconv --with-rsyncd-conf=/usr/local/etc/rsyncd.conf CFLAGS="-static" --enable-xattr-support
```

The config appears to detect things and spits out the following:

```
checking whether to support extended attributes... Using FreeBSD extattrs
```

When I run make I get this error:

```
gcc -I. -I. -static -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -W -I./popt  -c lib/sysxattrs.c -o lib/sysxattrs.o
lib/sysxattrs.c: In function `sys_lgetxattr':
lib/sysxattrs.c:85: warning: implicit declaration of function `extattr_get_link'
lib/sysxattrs.c:85: `EXTATTR_NAMESPACE_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)
lib/sysxattrs.c:85: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
lib/sysxattrs.c:85: for each function it appears in.)
lib/sysxattrs.c: In function `sys_fgetxattr':
lib/sysxattrs.c:90: warning: implicit declaration of function `extattr_get_fd'
lib/sysxattrs.c:90: `EXTATTR_NAMESPACE_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)
lib/sysxattrs.c: In function `sys_lsetxattr':
lib/sysxattrs.c:95: warning: implicit declaration of function `extattr_set_link'
lib/sysxattrs.c:95: `EXTATTR_NAMESPACE_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)
lib/sysxattrs.c: In function `sys_lremovexattr':
lib/sysxattrs.c:100: warning: implicit declaration of function `extattr_delete_link'
lib/sysxattrs.c:100: `EXTATTR_NAMESPACE_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)
lib/sysxattrs.c: In function `sys_llistxattr':
lib/sysxattrs.c:106: warning: implicit declaration of function `extattr_list_link'
lib/sysxattrs.c:106: `EXTATTR_NAMESPACE_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/rsync-work/rsync-3.0.7.
```


Any suggestions? I need extended attributes in order to get this old server to sync up with a newer FreeBSD 7 server running rsync3.


----------

